# Canadian PR for spousal sponsorship during COVID



## kr1sh (Nov 6, 2020)

Hello,

I have applied for PR Spouse visa back in September 2020 to bring my newly wed wife from India. I sent the application to Sydney, NS address but I have not heard anything back from them. It is almost 3.5 months and well into the new year now. I am wondering how long the wait will be. Are others having similar experience or has anyone got a quick reply from Immigration office? Not having an acknowledgement that they received the application is making me anxious and impatience is setting in.....

Thanks,
kr1sh


----------

